# I'VE GOT MONEY AND WANT TO BUY: SELL TO ME



## HaraoldoD (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi,
If you have the craft of creating for Chi's this is for you...
I'm planning on adopting a new Chi soon and want to be fully stocked soon. If you make any of these craft's please post for me to buy from you. Basically, I don't want to buy one sweater and one collar, I want 20 or 30 of each. But I'm buying these bulk. So if you're willing to do lots of work, I'm willing to give lots of money. So give me a bulk price. 

Things I want: 
-Sweaters (different styles)
-T Shirts (different styles)
- Coats
- Carrier's 
- Collars. 
Anything else you may think I might want. 
Thanks. 

P.S. Also, I'm in Calgary, AB Canada, 
So Canadian sellers extra welcome but united states buyers, better be worth my while


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

HaraoldoD said:


> P.S. Also, I'm in Calgary, AB Canada,
> So Canadian sellers extra welcome but united states buyers, better be worth my while


you sound just like the canadians on the car forum I visit  j/k


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> but united states buyers, better be worth my while


Not going to get much response with an attitude like that


----------



## HaraoldoD (Sep 19, 2005)

*wHAT?*

Drop the attitude. Im just saying its expensive to ship items from the united states. How mature are u?


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I make bandanas


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

with the current CAD-USD exchange, it actually would be a better deal to buy from the US :dontknow:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Well maybe if i said "drop the attitude" you would have some sort of a point, but thats not what i said. Trust me I never would had seen this post if it wasnt brought to my attention (yes, that means other people thought you post sounded a bit rude) Sorry if you dont agree but saying


> better be worth my while


 isnt exactly polite. And I have every right to warn you that your being rude...that is my job.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

sounds a bit dodgy to me but if its not he/she can buy from my website www.togs4dogs.org


----------



## HaraoldoD (Sep 19, 2005)

*Apology...*

Ok, for anyone who has seen this post I sincerly apologize if they took it the wrong way. I had no intent to be rude. Was just commenting on previous experience with shipping to the states that it has been a hassle. Like I said, no rudeness intended, just know the facts. 

And also, I'm not some fishy shopper guy, I constantly buy off eBay and have a paypal account set up for safe transactions which I use frequently. 

And I have contacted Jodie via email so thank you whoever suggested her. I love her stuff.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Some of our greatest maker and personalized clothes ect... made just for your chi aswell are from our American sellers they are very cre4ative, give them a chance. Jodie in the uk has some amazing gear :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

has this post changed swear i posted in it earlier i must be loosing my mind lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> has this post changed swear i posted in it earlier i must be loosing my mind lol


 ............................ That happened to me earlier it just disappeared!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

its in 2 sections


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Hiya, I also have a pet store online, http://www.spoiledoneinc.com I more specialize in pet beds, so check it out if you'd like!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I also have a website for custom made harnesses. Your welcome to check it out, pretty busy right now though.  I'm in the U.S.

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

You say America has got to be worth your while - but you have no problemgoing all the way to the UK instead lol :lol: :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Traci also makes nice things ................... i think her shop is called Mia Bella couture :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

also you want 20 - 30 of each thing including carriers etc - for one dog :shock: seems alot :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

maybe they are looking to sell the things on at a higher price thats why they didnt want a deal with jodie- because they wanted it cheaper for buying so much- obviously they wanted to sell it on at a higher price.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

stefanie_farrell said:


> maybe they are looking to sell the things on at a higher price thats why they didnt want a deal with jodie- because they wanted it cheaper for buying so much- obviously they wanted to sell it on at a higher price.


.................Thats what i thought they wanted to do!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she sells things for 6 pound , so he can sell them for 11 pound :? besides he needs to contact wholesellers then ........

kisses nat


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

are you plannign on reselling these items?


----------

